# Commencal Meta AM V4



## Tony2805 (4. August 2018)

Moin, 
ich überlege mir ein gebrauchtes Meta AM V4 aus 2016 in der Ride Ausstattung zu kaufen. Soll 1400€ kosten, realistisch? Das Rad hat leider keine Vario Sattelstütze, ist der Rahmen zur Aufnahme einer Stealth Sattelstütze  also mit Ansteuerung von unten ausgelegt? Hat jemand eine Vario Sattelstütze nachgerüstet  Wenn ja welche?
Gruß und schönes Wochenende


----------



## Ozzi (4. August 2018)

hab gehört da solls n v4 thread für geben...

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/meta-am-v4-alle-infos.813110/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

